# Angelschein + Angelkarte in der Slowakei für Ausländer?



## chef (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo, hat jemand Infos wies für Deutsche in der Slowakei aussieht, also an so nem offiziellen See, zb Liptovsky mara oder Orava See?
Hab schon 2x das komplette i net durchsucht, auf deutsch und englisch. Aber da kommen nur so allgemeine Aussagen wie:   " Zum Fischen brauchen sie unbedingt einen gültigen Angelschein und eine Berechtigungskarte".
Schonmal jemand gemacht? 

-Wo gibts den Schein? Rathaus? In jedem Ort oder nur der Kreishauptstadt? 

- Wo die Karte? Angelladen, Tanke,..?
- Was kostet der Schein(braucht man ein Bild?), was ne Tages bzw Wochenkarte? 

Hab mal was von 17(Tag) und 70 die Woche in nem älteren englischen Bericht gelesen..
Würde mich über sinnvolle Antworten freuen!
Cheers


----------



## Leech (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein + Angelkarte in der Slowakei für Ausländer?*

Habe ein wenig gewühlt in einer älteren Linksammlung:


https://tatrasflyfishing.wordpress.com/licenses/


----------



## chef (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein + Angelkarte in der Slowakei für Ausländer?*

Cool, Danke. Das ist ja schon mal was.
THX


----------



## Leech (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein + Angelkarte in der Slowakei für Ausländer?*



chef schrieb:


> Cool, Danke. Das ist ja schon mal was.
> THX



Passt schon. :m


----------

